
How we pronounce WWW in English: a brief and unscientific survey - ciderpunx
http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/how_we_pronounce_www
======
tired_man
Why say it at all? It's sort of a given at this point.

Very few sites fail to appear if you drop it entirely since they have DNS
pointers for both ways.

